# Ads Prior to Recordings



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

All of a sudden my Bolt is getting ads again at the beginning of my recordings. I thought I stop them a long time ago but they're back and I can't remember how to stop it. I didn't pay for my lifetime subscription for Tivo to add this crap!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I believe that you need to contact TiVo customer support to request that they be disabled.









Pre-Roll Ads Redux?


For some reason, the dreaded pre-roll ads have reappeared on our TiVos & absolute chaos & instability have ensued - could be as a result of me stupidly adjusting my privacy settings on my TiVo account. Can someone please remind me of the easiest way to get them removed again? I tried calling a...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't recall having to do that before to get them to stop. But I do remember contacting them by phone for other issues was such a pain.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Resist said:


> I don't recall having to do that before to get them to stop. But I do remember contacting them by phone for other issues was such a pain.


Phone is one way to contact them. Thread might suggest others.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I have really had enough with the pre-roll amazon you broke prime BS, Is calling support the only way to get this turned off.


----------



## lart2150 (Jul 9, 2002)

Calling is the official way to get them removed. The less official way is to block prod.adgwy.tivo.com on your network. How you block that would depend on your network.









FIX: Removing Ads Before Watching a Recorded Event


As the thread for this issue is getting L O N G..... How about a sticky to show how to get this fixed? ISSUE: When selecting a DVR event to watch, you see the arrows and an ad TRY to start. Screen will go blank (device is hung.) A reboot is needed before you can do anything. FIX: Complete an...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

What's their number to call?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Resist said:


> What's their number to call?


It’s on their support website. But better than calling, go to their support website and start a chat session, which you can do while multitasking. Mark sure you have your TiVo model and TSN number for the unit you want the preroll ads removed from.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I just added prod.adgwy.tivo.com to my pinhole, its see how that works.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I contacted Tivo via the chat and boy was it a pain. The first chat session with a rep froze up so I had to start the process all over. Then if you change pages, the chat window resets as well, so then you have to start the chat process over again. Took me like 5 times before I got it all straightened out. So hopefully the ads will be gone on my Bolt in a day or so. But I think it stinks that Tivo brings them back every so often and then you have to do this process again. I never authorized ads nor was I told when I bought my Bolt with the all in service, that I would get ads. One off the selling points of Tivo (at least back in the day), was to be able to skip commercials (ads). And now Tivo purposely throws them at us. I know Tivo isn't the same company, but it still sucks.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Resist said:


> I contacted Tivo via the chat and boy was it a pain. The first chat session with a rep froze up so I had to start the process all over. Then if you change pages, the chat window resets as well, so then you have to start the chat process over again. Took me like 5 times before I got it all straightened out. So hopefully the ads will be gone on my Bolt in a day or so. But I think it stinks that Tivo brings them back every so often and then you have to do this process again. I never authorized ads nor was I told when I bought my Bolt with the all in service, that I would get ads. One off the selling points of Tivo (at least back in the day), was to be able to skip commercials (ads). And now Tivo purposely throws them at us. I know Tivo isn't the same company, but it still sucks.


If you have *any Bolt other than the Antenna Only model*, and you are willing to lose all of your recordings and settings, and factory reset, you can downgrade to TE3 (TiVo Experience 3, Version 20.xx) which has no pre-roll ads. Again, the Bolt OTA Only model TCD849500 can NOT be downgraded to TE3.








How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


So after spending an excruciating 3 days with the Hydra UI on my Roamio and 6 Mini's (and with nasty family feedback), I posted the request to rollback on the Tivo forum site. I was sent a message to contact Tivo support directly to find out how. Tivo support was very helpful and gave me the...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

pl1 said:


> If you have *any Bolt other than the Antenna Only model*, and you are willing to lose all of your recordings and settings, and factory reset, you can downgrade to TE3 (TiVo Experience 3, Version 20.xx) which has no pre-roll ads. Again, the Bolt OTA Only model TCD849500 can NOT be downgraded to TE3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Bolt is the OTA version and even if I could downgrade to TE3 I wouldn't want to. I hated TE4 at first but now I'm used to it. But thanks!


----------



## wspencerjr60 (Jan 13, 2022)

It's not a big deal. Just press the input/enter button when it starts and it gone. No big deal!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

As of today I'm still getting the ads on my Bolt. But yes it's a big deal and I know about how to get past them when they start, I just don't want the annoyance of them. I didn't give Tivo my approval for them when I bought my Bolt and service.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Resist said:


> As of today I'm still getting the ads on my Bolt. But yes it's a big deal and I know about how to get past them when they start, I just don't want the annoyance of them. I didn't give Tivo my approval for them when I bought my Bolt and service.


I had my adds removed successfully through email with TiVo… were gone within 24 hours. Maybe that’s worth a try. I agree… we didn’t sign up for adds so they shouldn’t be there! They are very annoying!!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

MrDell said:


> I had my adds removed successfully through email with TiVo… were gone within 24 hours. Maybe that’s worth a try. I agree… we didn’t sign up for adds so they shouldn’t be there! They are very annoying!!


Guess you didn't read the thread above where I said I contacted Tivo chat and asked them to remove the ads and they said they'd be gone within a few days. But I did that a few years ago too, and the ads just came back a while later. If Tivo wants to do ads then maybe they should do then on boxes that have the monthly service, so buy an all in service without ads is an incentive.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Resist said:


> Guess you didn't read the thread above where I said I contacted Tivo chat and asked them to remove the ads and they said they'd be gone within a few days. But I did that a few years ago too, and the ads just came back a while later. If Tivo wants to do ads then maybe they should do then on boxes that have the monthly service, so buy an all in service without ads is an incentive.


Just to clarify…I didn’t use the chat … I emailed and received a case number and a reply with a date for removing the adds. Adds were removed on the date they specified!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay, understood. I may have to try that route then. But hopefully tonight I won't have ads, when I watch TV.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Resist said:


> Okay, understood. I may have to try that route then. But hopefully tonight I won't have ads, when I watch TV.


Good luck!! I understand your frustration!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Last night I didn't have the ads. Wonder how long they will stay away this time, a year, a month?


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

pl1 said:


> If you have *any Bolt other than the Antenna Only model*, and you are willing to lose all of your recordings and settings, and factory reset, you can downgrade to TE3 (TiVo Experience 3, Version 20.xx) which has no pre-roll ads. Again, the Bolt OTA Only model TCD849500 can NOT be downgraded to TE3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I did. After trying TE4 and seeing what a mess that was with the pre-roll ads and the ads placed "conveniently" between the channel listings inside the guide, I quickly moved back to TE3.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

As I've repeatedly said, I don't want to roll back to TE3.


----------



## bashf15 (7 mo ago)

Resist said:


> All of a sudden my Bolt is getting ads again at the beginning of my recordings. I thought I stop them a long time ago but they're back and I can't remember how to stop it. I didn't pay for my lifetime subscription for Tivo to add this crap!


Just start fast forward and it stops the ad and goes to your recording.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

bashf15 said:


> Just start fast forward and it stops the ad and goes to your recording.


As I've said numerous times, I already know this. It's still a pain in the rear to get ads I didn't sign up for. I was able to contact Tivo and get the ads to stop.


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

53richart said:


> Sounds like it is a whole lot more trouble to contact Tivo to get rid of the ads than it is just to hit Skip. It is just a habit with me now to hit Skip immediately after I select something to play. Of course I am not the type that is easily annoyed by ads, etc.


I asked for it years ago and took about 5 minutes so not "a whole lot more trouble". I'm sure it has saved me more time than having to do the skips every time.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

53richart said:


> Sounds like it is a whole lot more trouble to contact Tivo to get rid of the ads than it is just to hit Skip. It is just a habit with me now to hit Skip immediately after I select something to play. Of course I am not the type that is easily annoyed by ads, etc.


Then if ads don't bother you, why even reply to this thread? With OTA TV ads don't bother me because if it weren't for the ads revenue then OTA TV wouldn't be free to us. But I paid for the Tivo lifetime subscription that didn't include ads, then all of a sudden they started showing ads. that's the issue. So, I shouldn't have to skip to get past them in the first place. And I shouldn't even have had to contact Tivo to have them stopped.


----------

